# Cruze Diesel Attracting Buyers With Quiet Engine, Extended Range



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

> OAK BROOK, IL – The ’14 Chevrolet Cruze Clean Turbo Diesel sedan "is arguably the quietest compact diesel on the road," Gary Altman, chief engineer-small and compact cars for General Motors, boasts at a Midwest Automotive Media Assn. briefing on the newest member of the Chevy stable.
> Shipments of the Cruze diesel began this month, and while Altman declines to reveal how many, "They are being sold as soon as they hit the ground," he says. "With diesel about $0.42 a gallon less than gasoline, fuel prices are creating a lot of excitement in the car," he said in an earlier interview at the car’s media preview...




Chevy Cruze Diesel Attracting Buyers With Quiet Engine, Extended Range | Vehicles & Technology content from WardsAuto

*Engineers can’t make the Cruze diesel totally quiet. That will take another evolution. But someday the totally noiseless diesel will come, Gary Altman says, noting it will take changes in combustion technology as well as engine materials.*












*Quiet Cruze diesel difficult to distinguish from gasoline engine.
*


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Fuel prices are all over the map.
Here in NE Ohio gas is $.10-20 less than Diesel but on a trip through Michigan Diesel was $.30 less than gas, $3.95 Vs $4.25(87oct) & $4.55(93).


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Diesel prices here are on par with Premium 

A quiet diesel engine will be real nice, than sounding like a rattle snake on the time.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Diesel prices tend to run between mid-grade and premium here but not always, especially when gas spikes. Currently diesel is about the same as mid-grade here (89), and during the weekly price spikes it is actually falling below mid-grade. 

In fact a quick look at Gas Buddy actually shows diesel going for around $3.75 and mid-grade at $3.79 at a number of stations this weekend with regular is around $3.69 at those stations. (Those are at the lower end of the price spectrum.) 

Certainly if diesel is reasonable in your area, then this car is a no-brainer for savings.


----------



## gulfcoastguy (Feb 21, 2013)

Disel is $3.43 where I'm going to fill up in a few minutes. Regular unleaded(RUG) is 3.19. I'll check on midgrade while I'm there. The same brand of fuel station is 6 cents higher 6 miles to the west. The high price for diesel locally is $3.80.


----------

